# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  Oğuz Kağan ( Tanrıkut Mete Han )

## ceyda

oguz-kagan.jpgOrta Asyanın bozkurtları olan Türkler, M.Ö. 234 yılına geldiklerinde Tanrı tarafından Oğuz (Mete) adında bir kişi oğlu ile ödüllendirilmişlerdi. Çinin kendisini mutlak egemen olarak bildiği ve çevresindeki uluslar üzerinde baskı kurmaya çalıştığı bir dönemde, Orta Asya çok büyük olayların yaşanacağı bir döneme adım atıyordu. Bir cihan imparatorluğu kuracak olan Oğuz Kağan acuna gelmiş ve daha gözlerini açtığı andan itibaren mucizeleriyle kutluluğunu ortaya koymaya başlamıştı

Türk tarihinin kuşkusuz en büyük kağanlarından biri olan Oğuz Kağan, gerek yazılı kaynaklarda, gerekse de sözlü edebiyatta süregelen Oğuz Destanında anlatıldığı üzere, yaşamı mucizelerle dolu olan bir Türk yiğididir. Doğduğu gün onun Tanrının kutuna sahip olduğu anlaşılmış ve mucizeleri görülmeye başlamıştır. Yalnızca doğduğu gün annesinden süt emmiş, daha sonra bir daha süt emmemiştir. Çok kısa sürede büyümüş ve bir yaşına girmeden konuşmaya başlamıştır. Yaşını doldurmadan okunu ve yayını alıp ava gittiği ve tüm Türk elinde ününün hızla yayıldığı, yine mitolojik ögeleri de barındıran Türk destanlarında belirtilmektedir.

Oğuz Kağanın adı, doğduktan bir süre sonra konulmuştur. Çünkü Türklerde ad verme geleneği böyledir. Gök sakallı ve ay yüzlü bir bilge (bu bazen de çocuğun babası  annesi olur) çocuğun özelliklerine bakarak, ona uygun bir ad verir.1 Hatta bir rivayete göre, Oğuz Kağan kendisine Oğuz adının verilmesini kendisi istemiştir. Burada belirtilmesi gereken başka bir konu da, Oğuz Kağan ile Mete Hanın aynı kişi olduklarıdır. Oğuz adı, babası Teoman tarafından verilen addır. Mete ise, Çin kaynaklarında Oğuz Kağanı belirtmek için kullanılan addır. Orta Asya Türk tarihi hakkında, Türkler tarafından yazılmış yazılı kaynaklar olmadığı veya henüz bulunamadığı için, Türklerin çevresindeki ulusların tarihi kaynaklarına bakarak bilgi edinilir. Bu kaynaklar içinde kuşkusuz en önemli olanları, Çin kaynaklarıdır. Çin kaynaklarında Oğuz Kağan için Mao-tun (Mete) diye seslendirilen bir ad kullanılmıştır. Bu sesletim, bugünkü Çinceye göre yapılmaktadır. Eski Çinceye göre sesletim yapılacak olursa, Bak-tut biçiminde bir ad karşımıza çıkar. Bu adın da, Eski Türkçedeki Bağatur adını karşıladığı düşünülmektedir. Bu bilgiler göz önünde bulundurulursa, Oğuz Kağanın adının Bahadırdan başka bir ad olmadığı da söylenebilir. Fakat Türklerce yaygın olarak kullanılan ve benimsenenler Oğuz ve Mete adlarıdır.

----------

